# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Los efectos secundarios de haber visto la película "Límite Vertical"

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, supongo que la gran mayoría de nosotros habrá visto alguna vez la película "Límite Vertical" y sabemos que en dicha película aparece un alpinista llamado Montgomery Wick (el de la foto más abajo) que se sube el K2 (la montaña más difícil del mundo) como si de una cabra montesa se tratara...


Fuente: http://images.allmoviephoto.com/2000..._limit_002.jpg

El problema viene cuando, has visto a ese hombre en esa película y a la vez, te encuentras con ésta preciosidad:


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/67506553@N00/4921390726

Y claro, ya lo dice el refrán: _la cabra tira al monte_... y vaya que si tira hacia el monte: ahí van 5...


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/36674333@N08/3776886475

Y esto es lo que pasa por intentar hacerse el _Spiderman_, que al final tienen que ir a rescatarte...


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/36674333@N08/3777686306

Este tiene más práctica, se ve que en vez de utilizar los ascensores, sube por las fachadas...


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/36674333@N08/3776882965

Así se ve desde arriba... aunque lo mejor viene en la siguiente foto  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/38784427@N07/3955420007

Habiendo visto la caída libre que hay en esa presa en la imagen anterior, fijaros en los ojos del tipo... a saber que se estará pasando por la cabeza justo en ese momento. Estará pensando algo así como "_Ay mi madre como se rompa la soldadura de la barandilla_ "


Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cassyau...n/photostream/

En fin, ya vemos que hay otros que también disfrutan de lo lindo con las presas, pero de otra forma bastante peculiar.

Ah por cierto, por último decir que la presa tiene una salvaje altura de 250 metros, es la presa de Luzzone (Suiza).

----------


## jlois

Aunque a muchos os pueda parecer un acto bastante criminal el realizar tamaña vía de escalada, particularmente, y sin que sirva de precedente, no me parece nada mal siempre y cuando exista un criterio válido para reglamentar el uso y disfrute de dicha actividad en artificial y sobretodo, aprovechando la perfecta bóveda de un muro como el de esta presa suiza.

En fin, sólo es una opinión mía que defiende el carácter deportivo más que el llamar la atención , que en muchos casos llega a confundirse.

Fantásticas imágenes y espectacular vista de una presa colosal. Y , por experiencia própia, no es igual comenzar a gatear en las primeras presas de la via  como la sensación de pánico que puede llegar a bloquear a uno a media via...sobretodo con más de doscientos metros bajo tuyo...ufffffff.

----------


## jlois

Los escaladores que quieran subir este muro tendrán primero que pagar 20 francos suizos cada uno para conseguir las llaves que abren un candado; este candado guarda la escalera necesaria para acceder a la primera sección.

Una vez abonada la escalera, según se va ascendiendo la presa comienza a cambiar su curvatura, dotando de dificultad progresiva a las distintas secciones.

Al llegar arriba, el rapel para bajar está terminantemente prohibido, así que a los escaladores no les queda otra que descender andando por los estribos de la ladera para volver a candar la escalera que han dejado abajo olvidada.

Desde arriba la verán muy pequeñita, de eso no hay duda. Y se acordarán de ella en la bajada, de eso tampoco hay duda.


http://blogs.lainformacion.com/futur...lto-del-mundo/

Y detalle de como se construyó la presa...

http://www.doka.com/doka/es/referenc...0131/index.php

----------


## REEGE

No hace mucho, tuve que llamar la atención a dos "locos" de éstos que se pusieron a bajar con dos cuerdas echas polvo y con apenas equipo alguno los 38 metros de su pared para bajar al cuenco... no os podéis imaginar como estaba la barandilla por algunos sitios, muy jodida por la corrosión y oxidada!!
Literalmente se estaban jugando la vida...
Y encima se enfadaron cuando les advertí, que estaba prohibido!!
Si se me cae un tío estando de servicio por hacer tal salvajada... o a las listas del paro o unos añitos en la sombra!! :Frown: 
Anda que no hay montañas que subir por ahí... no??
Saludos chicos.

----------


## jlois

En ese sentido te doy toda la razón, amigo Reege, porque los que amamos la escalada como deporte y como actividad al aire libre sin entrar en competividad ni buscar records que tal extremo se lo cedo totalmente a ciertas personas únicas y singulares, somos conscientes de dos cosas fundamentales...la primera, que los equipos de aseguramiento y las cuerdas son literalmente la única linea de vida y como tal , si uno quiere realizar escalada con frecuencia, los arneses y las cuerdas deben estar en perfecto estado y sino fuese así, yo sería el primero en volverme atrás...la segunda, que los lugares para practicar las diversas modalidades de escalada se hallarán documentados y revisados por aquellas personas más cualificadas para hacerlo, quiero decir con ello que muchas vías en artificial que existen tienen que cumplir una reglamentación específica sobre anclajes y presas...aunque también deberíamos tener en cuenta que el caso que se menciona de la Presa suiza de Luzzone es bastante inusual y creo que aquí las responsabilidades derivadas de caidas o accidentes relacionadas con esa vía, recaerán totalmente en el usuario de la misma instalación.

En tu caso , amigo Reege, y en el de casi todos los muros españoles, me da que hacer algo a lo que te hicieron esos dos, entra en la definición de delito ya que se está utilizando un lugar privado y no se cuenta con el permiso pertinente de la entidad que lo gestiona. Eso me recuerda el caso de la chica que aquí, en Belesar se tiró este verano en un intento fallido de suicidio, haciédolo justo a pocos metros del vigilante de seguridad. Aquello no acabó con el puesto de trabajo del vigilante, aquello provocó que se multiplicasen las señales e indicaciones de prohibición y la cartelería donde se mencionaba que ...La empresa concesionaria no se hace responsable de los daños...

De todas formas me quedo con tus últimas palabras...existen muchas montañas y mucha naturaleza por descubrir, porque subir la pared de Luzzone puede ser alucinante, pero recorrer los alrededores de esa presa, eso sí que puede ser toda una vivencia digna de colocarla en un buen reportaje.

----------


## ben-amar

¡¡mira que si en mitad de la escalada se abren las compuertas!!  :Big Grin:

----------

